# Wellgo WR-1



## Deleted 64747 (6. November 2009)

Hi,

was haltet ihr von den Dingern? Mir sind eben meine Käfigpedale gerissen 

- Kosten 30 EUR
- Sind wohl sehr leicht
- keine Pins, schlechter Grip?












Mache mir nur Sorgen wegen des Grips. 
Grüße


----------



## Deleted 64747 (6. November 2009)

Was haltet ihr von diesem?

http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p21472_STD-II-Pro-Plattformpedale.html

Das Pedal ist schön flach.

Mit Ersatzpins! Falls die abbrechen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hst_trialer (6. November 2009)

die wr-1 sind bestimmt ncht so gut. wÃ¼rde ich auf keinen fall fahren. wenn du bei wellgo auf der seite schaust, dann wirst du sie auch als road-pedalen finden. fÃ¼r den hÃ¤rteren trial einsatz denk ich nicht zu empfehlen, gerade der grip und das feedback an den fÃ¼Ãen ist enorm wichtig. wenn du dich da nicht sicher fÃ¼hlst dann fÃ¤hrst du auch so! fÃ¼r 30â¬ bekommst du auch die mg-1. wiegen etwas mehr aber das ist es wert!

die nc-17 sind wahrscheinlich auch nur wellgos mit nem anderen namen und ohne die halter fÃ¼r die reflektoren. schau mal bei ebay, da wirst sie bestimmt fÃ¼r inkl versand finden.


----------

